# US Botanic Garden (orchids and Titan Arum)



## Linus_Cello (Aug 30, 2017)

So the last of three Titan Arums, Giant Corpse flower ((Amorphophallus titanum), was blooming, so I did a quick trip to see it and the orchids. What's nice, compared to last year's blooming, is that we could see the "after" the flower of the 2 previous blooms. Remnants and dried parts.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 30, 2017)

Here are the slippers (mislabelled superdaii? yes one of the julius is really that cherry red, very tempting to take it home)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 30, 2017)

The non-slippers (and some tags to help ID the plant; the dendrochilum is D. magnum. No tag for the miltonia; couldn't tell if it was one big plant or several plants together).


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2017)

Wonderful displays! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Aug 31, 2017)

I LOVE botanic gardens! I've smelled a Corpse Flower
one time and that's enough!!! The plant is quite interesting, but the odor is hideous. The flower is perfectly
named. I often wonder about the evolution of this plant.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 2, 2017)

Great photos, thanks. The Stenoglottis at the has of the Phrag, were they a species or hybrid? Those Julius were stunning' would be great if some one selfed it.


----------

